# Smear test before next cycle....



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

I had it today. The nurse was quite rough and was scrapping for what seemed an eternity! Since then I have been bleeding. Is this normal. I've never bled from a smear test before. She was just so brutal and I don't ever remember it bein like this before. She knew I was uncomfortable wih it to and kept saying not long. Before they seemed to have done a quick swipe and that's it.

Should I complain? 

X


----------



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Hun,

Just seen your post. Hope things have calmed down. Did you complain in the end?

M
Xxx


----------



## Sweetpea123 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello there,

I spoke to my dr as the bleeding carried on for a few days and cramping. My dr advised I should of waited 3 months since my miscarriage- you would of thought the nurse picked that up so my results may come back inconclusive.

I didn't complain tho just made my dr aware! Xx


----------

